# Need Help!! I think it has to do with the factory alarm system.



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

So I had a family mechanic work on my car he fixed the head gasket. And now he tells me the car wont start at all? He said when he turns the key in the ignition it wont even start or do anything. Now he said he was able to start car by pushing it. He said it runs fine. But that it wont start he thinks it has to do with the alarm.

What do yall guys think it might be. I have a 2002 sentra spec-v. It has the factory alarm system the car immobilizer system or something like that. Thats what nissan calls it I think.

Does anyone know how to fix this so I can do at home or do I have to take it the dealership and if so how much do you guys think they charge?


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump Bump???


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

He did disconnect the battery... right
Changing the head gskt should have no effect on the alarm system. Does the engine turn over? if not, you might check for loose connections. Might also try disconnecting the batt. for a little while, might clear any issues that have been stored, unless you can pull any codes


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no nothing? Check the fusible link. He probably sparked and popped the fuse.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I checked the car today and it does try to turn on but it cant turn over. Just sits there trying but does not. He said he took it to autozone and the check engine light came back as cam sensor.

But I just replaced it like 1 month ago has not been that long are they that sensitive? He replaced the headgasket I asked if he dropped it or anything said no. I think he is full of sh*t. So I'm going to replace to see if that fixes this.

Thats not the only problem the car idle at like around 1500-1600? I drove it it feels retarded like you punch it and u feel a push but not as strong as it use to. It kinda of goes with the flow and picks up momentum.

I'm thinking its the timing or something related to this If im not right they dont have timing? What do yall think any help ro dealership.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he didn't mark the cams for correct timing.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn man I was thinking of something like that. I asked him but he kept saying no I put everything like it was. So whatever.

Do you know if this now has to be corrected by the dealership?
Was hoping maybe it was some kind of idle relearn...

I figured out why the car wont start well maybe. Turns out the camshaft sensor connector has 1 of the 3 wires ripped out so its not fully connected. I'm going to check at autozone for a connector and try to see if that at least fixes the car to start.

If they dont have any does anyone have a website where I can get a Camshaft Position Sensor Connector?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most dealers can get 'em for you


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

I called a couple and they said no. That I would have to go to a junk yard went to several none had a sentra of my year or the engine was sold.

Anyone else know where I could get the plug for the camshaft sensor or online maybe?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

#1spec-v-red said:


> I called a couple and they said no. That I would have to go to a junk yard went to several none had a sentra of my year or the engine was sold.
> 
> Anyone else know where I could get the plug for the camshaft sensor or online maybe?


see if you can somehow jerry-rig the wires so you can make a connection and get the car started - at least to see if that was the problem.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea I just did that and got it to turn on several times. But the idle still seems to be around 1200 -1400. cel light came on once the car was on. Dont really want to drive it cuz if it gets loose again have to go in there and jerry rig it again. But might to see why cel light is on.

Any thoughts


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Best bet for now would be to scan the code - see if it's related to the CPS or something else. Do you have access to a scanner?

Forgot that your mechanic did scan it and said it was the cam sensor.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Just came from autozone they said its the Camshaft Position Sensor. Code was P0340. I believe. 

That also actually fixed the idle at 1200-1400 once I connected the wiring Jerry rig so now just to find a Plug?

If anyone knows anyone selling please PM me ASAP..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That's good news!!! Is the broken connector on the wiring harness or broken on the sensor itself?


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

No 1 of the 3 wires was ripped out so a very tiny piece of wire is still in the slot so I cut of a little bit to get to the wire better. I also tried to get the side of the metal connector out but dosent seem to budge only the rubber part seemed to move or can be taken out. 

Anyone know if this can be taken apart?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You could ask your mechanic to take off the sensor or the connector and see if you can solder the wire together. Make sure you put some heat shrink tubing on first and after soldering the wires, seal it properly with the heat shrink.


----------



## aaronko86 (Feb 19, 2010)

*same*

i had the same problem. whats the fix? sorry, i'm new to the forum


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone have the plug to the camshaft sensor NOT the sensor. The PLUG for sale? Tried looking at junkyard but no sentra.


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

*Need help with engine wire harness and ECM!*

UPDATED!!

I found a plug and tried rewire it but did not work.

So I finally decided to take the car to the dealership for a diagnosis. They said need new engine wire harness (No surprise there) and they also said need a new ecm they said it crapped out due to the short signal with the wires being damged for the cam sensor. But could this be accurate cuz car runs fine when I get it to turn on. I'm thinking they just want to add more work to it or short cut the problem. Wouldn't fixing the wiring resolve the engine turning on. I no it would fix the cel for the cam sensor. 

My guess is the cam sensor does not allow car to turn on due to full signal, is that right?


1st How hard is it to replace the ecm and is it just plug and play after replacing does it require anything else like programming?
2nd I also have to replace the engine wire harness and wanting to no how long it usually takes for this to complete. 

Dealership charging 2500 for both which is crazy.

The cheapest wire harness I found was for 963.xx now this is brand new oem part. Haven't looked used parts or junk yards around dont have any sentra's around.

Does anyone know of any websites that have the engine wire harness for cheaper.
Thanks


----------

